# Waves a Claw



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello everyone, as you probably have already guessed I'm new around this forum. I guess you could say I'm a bit obsessed with praying mantises. Always loved insects and all animals in general, but mantises have managed to capture a special part of my heart in the last six or so years.

I mainly raise up Chinese Mantises keeping them solely as pets since I'm far too lazy to attempt starting up a breeding stock. I only raise up one-three mantises at a time. Earlier this spring however, I did purchase my first ghost mantis and have been having fun sampling a different species for once.

Anyways, when I came across this forum I figured it would be fun to join and get a chance to chat with other people who enjoy mantises. ^-^


----------



## Djoul (Aug 22, 2007)

> it would be fun to join and get a chance to chat with other people who enjoy mantises. ^-^


Exactly ! And welcome ! :wink:


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome, Krissim Klaw


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome, did you make the pm yourself? I love it, where's mine? :shock: :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone, and yes hibiscusmile I drew the praying mantis picture. Always loved drawing praying mantises all cutified with their huge bug eyes. XD


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 24, 2007)

Precious, how wonderful to be able to draw, but u did not say where mine was.....  that's ok, your still welcome!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello


----------

